# Montar churreria



## whitaker (5 Jun 2013)

Buenas, les escribo por una idea que me vino a la cabeza, esta no es otra que la de montar una churreria en una ciudad +300.000 habitantes y en zona con bastante tránsito de gente y cafeterias/bares de desayuno.

La idea sería la siguiente: churreria en local pequeño en el que se atendería a la gente de paso pero cuya principal orientación sería suministrar churros y porras a los numerosos bares de la zona a los que podría repartir (+70), casi ninguno de ellos tiene churros y espero que alguno quiera tenerlos.

En la zona ya hay 2 churrerias pero son también cafeterias y estan las 2 cerca y en un extremo del barrio sin demasiado tránsito de personas, tienen algo de fama y sus precios son elevados, no suministran a bares, seguro que les quitarián negocio.

La idea de la churreria viene porque es inversión inicial relativamente baja y margen de beneficios altos, aunque en un producto de bajo precio.

Tengo pensado recorrerme todos los bares de la zona preguntando por la posibilidad de suministrarles churros, si cuando lo haga no veo aceptación la idea se descartará por completo.

Este verano tengo la posibilidad de aprender el oficio de todas formas también esta la posibilildad de contratar a un churrero y yo encargarme mas bien del tema de reparto.

Mis necesidades económica no son altas, tengo 27 años, con pareja pero sin hijos, piso propio y vehículo.

Si hay alguien que tenga experiencia en el mundillo estaría encantado de escuchar sus opiniones.


----------



## Karks (5 Jun 2013)

comete un poleochurro

buena idea para sobrevivir, pero olvidate de tocar demasiados euros. y sin suministro a bares no hay churreria, a no ser q qieras vivir como los gipsys


----------



## whitaker (5 Jun 2013)

Karks dijo:


> comete un *poleochurro*
> 
> buena idea para sobrevivir, pero olvidate de tocar demasiados euros. y sin suministro a bares no hay churreria, a no ser q qieras vivir como los gipsys



aquí también con las poles?¿...

ya se que sin bares no hay posibilidad pero me gustaría conocer opiniones de primera mano de gente que conozca el negocio, facturación mínima mensual para vivir medianamente bien teniendo en cuenta alquiler de local(400-500), cuota de autonomo, sueldo de un empleado, luz...


----------



## Karks (5 Jun 2013)

es facil. calcula costes

separalos en fijos y variables

y utiliza esta formula

umbral de rentabilidad=Costes fijos totales/(Precio venta medio-Coste variable unitario)

eso te dara cuantos churros (o si vendes algo mas haz una media proporcional de los productos que vas a vender) has de vender para cubrir y qedarte a 0


----------



## Cygnus Saint (5 Jun 2013)

Whitetaker, ¿cómo has calculado la inversión inicial? Para hacer la cantidad que prevees necesitas, si no recuerdo mal, al menos tres máquinas: la de calentar agua, la amasadora (no sé si tiene ese nombre) y la freidora. Tengo un conocido que tuvo una churrería y estas máquinas no son baratas, incluso de segunda mano.

Por otro lado es un trabajo durillo, eso que dices de que puedes aprender el oficio yo creo que te sería imprescindible antes de tomar cualquier decisión.


----------



## whitaker (5 Jun 2013)

gracias por contestar, la maquinaria completa para empezar buscando de segunda mano serian unos 4000€ o algo mas

ya se que es un trabajo durillo, pero ahora mismo eso me da igual

lo que mas me interesa saber es la facturación necesaria para que salga adelante, y con eso hacer un sondeo por todos los bares a los que podria suministrar para ver si podrian salir las cuentas, a las otras 2 churrerias les va bastante bien y eso que la localización desde mi punto de vista no es muy buena, creo que podría haber cabida para otra mas


----------



## Elirregular (5 Jun 2013)

Hola

Te voy a contar lo último que se sobre churrerias...

Yo vivo en un pueblo de Valencia que es un pueblo que se ha dedicado de siempre a la segunda vivienda, es decir un pueblo de chalets, antes de chalets de construcción propia y ahora desde el boom de que todo el mundo queria irse a vivir fuera de la ciudad, lleno de adosados y otras lindezas, en fin en mí zona hay hoy 3800 familias, de las que viven todo el año la mitad... pero vienen los fines de semana y fiestas de guardar todas más los familiares y amigos de turno.
Bueno al meollo de la cuestión de los churos -que es lo que a tí te interesa- . Hace cosa de 4 años empezo a ponerse un camión churreria en la primera rotanda de entrada al complejo, estuvo colocadose en varias zonas distintas de la rotonda, venia y se iba, hasta que un día ya se quedaba aparcado el camión en el mismo lugar toda la semana... hasta que supongo que le llamarián la atención y se coloco en una de las travesias, pero eso si toda la semana. Yo personalmente he comprado 3 veces, la primera vez
no me gustarón los churros, pregunte si hacian porras y me dijo que si pero que alternaban ¿? la segunda vez tenian porras y churros compre porras y tampoco me gustarón (se los comieron mis perros) y la tercera vez compre también porras y tenian chocolate recien hecho que te vendian en unas garrafitas de plástico de un litro, todo era una bazofia. También se lo comieron mis perros.

De los precios no te puedo decir nada, por no acordarme. Del servicio, pues se hacian colas de espera enormes de las que muchos ni se quedaban o se iban (Ya sabes este tipo de producto se vende en avalanchas de gente, que en mi caso ha salido temprano a por el periodico y quiere llevarse el desayuno para la familia)

¿Por que te cuento toda esta historia? Pues porque hace un par de semanas, han abierto la chocalateria en el parque, han hecho un barracón de madera fijo en el mismo parque. Yo personalmente he flipado, me alegro por ellos -los churreros- pero me quedo con una pregunta: ¿Como se consigue esto?.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (5 Jun 2013)

En Zaragoza, que es donde yo vivo, todas las churrerías han ido cerrando. Debe quedar alguna grande que suministra a los bares, pero las que yo conocía han caído todas.

El churro es un negocio cojonudo, por si mismo, pero si tienes que pagar local, amortizar 4.000 pavos de maquinaria y autónomos y tal, tienes que trabajar 10 horas haciendo churros y no eres capaz de vender los churros que haces en 10 horas.

El camioncillo que va por los pueblos y todo ese rollo es otra movida, la vida nómada del feriante.

En Zaragoza una docena de churros cuesta 3 euros. Descuenta materiales, energía y tal y te quedan limpios 2. Si necesitas 2.000 euros de venta al mes para malvivir, tienes que vender 1000 docenas. Supón que trabajas 6 días a la semana, son más de 40 docenas al día. Hacerlos no es mucho trabajo, el problema es: ¿eres capaz de vender éso de forma sostenida?

Y otras preguntas ¿vale la pena abrir por las tardes entre semana? ¿vale la pena abrir al público entre semana? ¿puedes adelantar trabajo para los momentos de fuerte demanda masas congeladas, etc? ¿puedes complementar el producto de alguna manera? ¿telechurro con alguien que tenga una moto? ¿tienes claro el horario?


----------



## El cipotecón (5 Jun 2013)

Si puedes pillar una parada de mercado, das *calidad y buen precio* no te faltará demanda. La calidad y el servicio es fundamental. Si se te forma cola has de ser rápido y entre dos despachar pronto. En mi ciudad hay dos churrerías. Una es "generosa" en el peso y siempre está llena. Es decir, si pides 250 gms te ponen 300 y no tiene problemas. Eso la gente lo percibe y hace efecto llamada. Dos bandejas de churros y porras, más cortezas en bolsa y chocolate calentito recién hecho. 

Sobre el reparto no lo tengo muy claro. El churro se tiene que comer recién hecho, calentito. Pasado un tiempo no vale una mierda con perdón.


----------



## el_gitano (5 Jun 2013)

El mayor problema es que tendrás que llevar todos los churros a la misma hora a todos los bares de la zona; y eso es imposible.

Además ya te han comentado que el churro se tiene que comer recien hecho, cosa imposible si tu los llevas desde un local hasta otro donde esperan a ser servidos.

Y el churro recalentado no sabe igual.


----------



## Fatty (18 Feb 2014)

Montaria una franquicia S. XIX? ienso:

Churrer?a Siglo XIX Franquicia | Franquicias Cafeter?as | ABC FRANQUICIAS



> Inversión Inicial: 200.000 €.
> Canon Inicial: 12.000 €.
> Royalty: 5%
> Canon de Publicidad: 1%
> ...



:: :XX:  ::


----------



## LOLEANTE (18 Feb 2014)

Johnny Torrio dijo:


> Montaria una franquicia S. XIX? ienso:
> 
> Churrer?a Siglo XIX Franquicia | Franquicias Cafeter?as | ABC FRANQUICIAS
> 
> ...



La virgen, 200.000 mortadelos para una churrería?


----------



## energia01 (18 Feb 2014)

Conozco una churrería en la que te venden a parte de los churros, porras, patatas fritas (como las de bolsa) debe ser un subproducto para aprovechar el aceite sobrante de los churros ienso:, y chocolate caliente. 

Lleva varios años abierta y en verano cierra la mayor parte del tiempo pues no tiene casi venta. 

En invierno si hay gente comprando, no se hacen millonarios pero van tirando. No esperes hacerte rico pero tampoco pasarás miserias.


----------



## K... (22 Feb 2014)

Es solo una idea pero igual podrías vender pastas fresca (macarrones, espaquetis, etc) en el mismo local o algún otro producto relacionado que puedas ofrecer. Creo que los churros pueden ser el reclamo para vender algo más que churros.


----------



## McArrow (23 Feb 2014)

La churrería de mi barrio hace eso exactamente: a las cinco y media/seis ya están friendo, y hacia las siete empiezan el reparto a bares dos pollos con una furgo, hasta las 9 y media o por ahí. Y al público le venden en el local (cutre con mostrador, tipo almacén, y la pava dentro que sigue friendo, nada de cafetería). Han añadido a la oferta pan y bolsones de patatas fritas, y sobrecitos de paladín. Se les ve contentos y relajados pese al tute, así que les debe ir bastante bien. Los churros y las porras son buenísimos. Y el madrileño medio está acostumbrado a desayunar en el bar el churro frío.

Ahora bien, una pared empapelada con los permisos que han tenido que sacar, y otra con los requerimientos de los que les faltan. Y que no se te olvide una salida de humos extremadamente bestial, si no quieres tener a los vecinos amargándote la vida y crujiéndote a inspecciones todo el día.

Suerte!


----------



## Wallebot (24 Feb 2014)

Tengo una pregunta desde la perspectiva del cliento.

No se si mi perfil es muy comun. No uso mucho la hosteleria porque me parece muy cara.

Entiendo que tienen muchos gastos fijos y tienen que repercutirlo en el precio. Pero yo prefiero ser previsor y salvo urgencia me aguanto antes de comprar a ese precio.

Tal vez a alguien que trabaje esto le pueda molestar. Entiendo que es un trabajo bastante esclavo. No es mi intencion molestar.

La pregunta.

En una epoca veia siempre a una churreria remolve a la señora de brazos cruzados, esperando cliente. Es de suponer que venderia de vez en cuando o cuando decir el mayor dinero lo hacia en horas punta.

En algunos casos no mereceria la pena bajar el precio para vender mas cantidad y menos por churro?
Teniendo en cuenta que la meteria prima es barata y lo que hace daño son los gastos fijos, puede ser viable.

Como se puede llegar a los clientes agarrados como yo, sin evitar "perder" clientes que pagarian precio hostelero?

Tal vez tener una hora feliz o 5 minutos felices? 
Los minutos felices yo lo veo util para no acumular churros frios. No se cuanto duran, pero si cada media hora se hace yo creo que puede compatibilizar ambos clientes.


----------



## LocusAmoenus (24 Feb 2014)

Hola, soy consumidor de churros. En mi ciudad hay muchas churrerías, es típico. Pero sobretodo en fin de semana y festivos, muchos puestos no abren (o no están si son móviles) entre semana.

Los churros están muy buenos recién hechos, a los 10 minutos están bien, pero a la media hora empiezan a no valer mucho (al menos para los que gustan de los churros).



whitaker dijo:


> montar una churreria en una ciudad +300.000 habitantes y en zona con bastante tránsito de gente y cafeterias/bares de desayuno



El tamaño de la ciudad no importa, sólo la densidad de población en el barrio en que pongas la churrería. No es un negocio de largo alcance. Yo sólo me he planteado coger el coche para ir a por churros cuando vivía en el campo y no había otra. Si estoy en la ciudad, quiero una churrería a pocas manzanas y comérmelos recién hechos y con el chocolate caliente, ya sea en casa, por la calle o en el puesto.



whitaker dijo:


> principal orientación sería suministrar churros y porras a los numerosos bares de la zona a los que podría repartir (+70), casi ninguno de ellos tiene churros y espero que alguno quiera tenerlos.



No esperes nada, como dices luego, ve y pregúntales antes de gastarte dinero, pero mejor cuando tengas todo lo demás ya estudiado, no sea que se le ilumine la bombilla a alguno de los que preguntes.
De todas formas en mi ciudad (+200 000 hab.) los bares que tienen churros tienen máquina de hacer churros. No sé de ningún lugar que venga churros hechos en otro sitio. Supongo que por lo que te cuento de que a la media hora no son gran cosa. No es como la bollería.

En cuanto a precios, en los puestos de churros (casetas y furgonétas típicamente) de por aquí es típico esto:
12 churros: 4 €
12 porras: 5 €
1 rueda: 15 €
Chocolate caliente (a menudo envasado y recalentado en microondas, ahí se puede mejorar mucho):
vasito: 1 €
bote de medio litro: 4,5 €
bote de litro: 8 €.

De consumibles, la masa se hace con harina y agua, creo que más o menos con un kg de harina sacas unos 100 churros, así que casi puedes ignorar los costes. Otra cosa es el aceite, ni idea.

Se tarda en hacer una docena o una rueda más o menos lo mismo, no llega a dos minutos de freir y luego lo que se tarde en cortarlos y meterlos en el cartucho. Con práctica una persona podría servir más de 20 docenas por hora. Si llegases a tener suficiente clientela se podrían hacer cajas de tres cifras por sesión.
¿Habría suficiente clientela? ¿Cómo les va a las otras dos churrerías?



whitaker dijo:


> Este verano tengo la posibilidad de aprender el oficio



Dale.



whitaker dijo:


> también esta la posibilildad de contratar a un churrero y yo encargarme mas bien del tema de reparto.



Si el sistema de reparto lo diseñas bien para que no se enfríen los churros quizá sí sea una buena posibilidad, pero entonces tiene que dar rendimiento para dos. A ojo de mal cubero necesitarías servir unas 500 docenas de churros al mes por churrero para llegar a mileurista (descontado ya las materias primas, la luz y poco más). Eso no parece muy difícil, si no hay competencia: 125 docenas por fin de semana, algo así como 50 clientes diarios de viernes a domingo.


----------



## Che Guevara (24 Feb 2014)

En cuestión de churros es fundamental la innovación y dar un producto que marque la diferencia, no el típico churro hecho por un guarro seboso en camiseta imperio y amasao con el sobaco.

Pero vamos, yo que tú mejor me dedicaba a mojar el churro


----------



## LocusAmoenus (24 Feb 2014)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> ¿telechurro con alguien que tenga una moto?



Eso puede estar bien.


----------



## alcorconita (24 Feb 2014)

Mirad cómo está la normativa en vuestra zona y si podéis instalar una churrería ambulante ( no hace falta que sea un 4 ejes ). 

Las tenéis a punta pala de segunda mano. Luego hay que llenarla... y ojito que la maquinaria que se usa no es barata ya que suele ser toda de acero inox.

Difícil apostar, aunque sé de uno que en tres añitos ya tiene dos remolques. Uno lo ha empezado a llevar el hijo. Eso sí, *el tío es un puto reloj.* 

Muy importante en ese negocio.

edito







Que conste que patry no es mi prima...


----------



## Paco12346 (12 Dic 2022)

Up


----------



## Paco12346 (12 Dic 2022)

Abra abierto la churreria ?


----------



## Gorkako (12 Dic 2022)

En la meseta funcionan bien y más con el tiempo actual, ojo con la receta de churros / porras... prueba hasta que te salgan bien.

Eso sí vas a madrugar cual cabrón y sabes que te tocará chupar findes y festivos navideños cual cabrón, si estás dispuesto adelante.


----------



## NoRTH (12 Dic 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> En la meseta funcionan bien y más con el tiempo actual, ojo con la receta de churros / porras... prueba hasta que te salgan bien.
> 
> Eso sí vas a madrugar cual cabrón y sabes que te tocará chupar findes y festivos navideños cual cabrón, si estás dispuesto adelante.



hilo del 2014


----------

